# TV Show Hoarders-Historic Mansion Owner Tried To Keep It All & Lost It ALL



## WhatInThe (Jan 23, 2017)

The TV show Hoarders featured the owner of a historic mansion in North Carolina who lost the house after a 5 year battle. The new owners offered to help her move stuff and take as much as they could to auction. She refused. The show came in and tried to help her. She wasted time going through the stuff that was already trashed and wound up with a pick up truck and trailer worth of stuff(the MANSION was stuffed). She argued over a ice chest full of sand???

http://myfox8.com/2017/01/20/histor...reensboro-to-be-featured-on-hoarders-tv-show/


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2017)

I watched that last night.  What a mess!  I missed the first 15 minutes of it, but the psychologist mentioned her "mental illness" later in the show.  Did they say what she was suffering from?   

That's the first time I've seen one of the psychologists cry and I think the trash removal main guy was about to break down, too.  

Totally out of touch with reality.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 23, 2017)

With many hoarders it an obsessive compulsive type problem. Many start after a traumatic event or time period in their life. This women was just plain old nasty. I think it was just as much about power with her. 

They were able to auction of 14K of her stuff. Too bad, if she had tried harder earlier to salvage stuff for auction/sale she could've gotten  more but she let things including her last chance get out of control. You would figure the new owners giving her the luxury & courtesy of time to get her stuff would've been enough but she just took advantage of a very gracious opportunity. Nasty selfish women in my book. She got what she deserved.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2017)

Co-incidentally on my TV right now is a YouTube show about cleaning and de-cluttering in Japan.

It is explaining (translated) how, in Japan, they thank the objects that need to be discarded for their good service. They say that makes it easier to part with the now useless things so the owners don't feel as if they are throwing away part of their identities.

It said in Japan, people who go to outdoor concerts actually clean up their own trash!

I didn't see this episode of Hoarders but have seen some other horrifying things on that show.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2017)

I could tell she had been ruling the roost for quite some time as her two brothers seemed to be scared to death to confront her.  

Sort of the stereotypical old Southern Miss Daisy type who was used to getting her way and not having to accommodate anyone else.  

I had a friend who had a mother-in-law like that.  I got a big kick out of some of the stories she told about her.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes, many of these people have mental issues. I didn't see this episode. I find this show almost impossible to watch.

"she argued over a chest full of sand" This is the stuff that drives me crazy. They will have five people standing with them trying to make them realize what they want to keep is a rotting or broken piece of worthless junk. But they don't see it. 

I find it sad but more maddening than anything.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2017)

My grandmother definitely had hoarding tendencies, but she was at least a "neat" hoarder.  Closets, basement, attic and garage were full of perfectly good stuff, all still packaged. The rest of the house was pristine.  Her thing was buying stuff on sale.....if it was on sale, it was irresistible.   But she just couldn't give the stuff up, for some reason.  For instance, say someone she knew was getting married and had indicated that she wanted a pressure cooker......she'd have three brand-new pressure cookers in the closet still in their boxes, but she'd go out and buy another pressure cooker for the bride.  

She would never have considered buying anything used; it always had to be new and it HAD to be on sale.   She WAS very generous to family, though, and if there was something you wanted, she would give it to you.....and then go and buy another one.  

I can't figure out why she was the way she was.  She grew up in relative comfort, had a pampered childhood and as far as I know, didn't have any great tragedies in her life.  My grandfather was a devoted husband and worked hard for her.  

Some of it must have been genetic as her older sister was a hoarder too.  My great-aunt had every phone book that had been published in her city during her life, every broken comb, every piece of paperwork, etc., all neatly packed away in boxes, stacked neatly in rooms and hallways and covered with lovely hand-made doilies that she took off every few weeks, washed, starched and ironed neatly and put back.  

I carefully fight any_ hint _of hoarder mentality that I see in myself.  I see a bit of it in one of my sisters.


----------

